# Glute issue won't go away



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey everybody! First off sorry I am not as active as I should be I do read a bunch when I get on but since work has been better for me I don't time like days of old but this will always be my one and only home and source for ghey humor and all things iron I respect so many of you and have grown only by using the advice I have gotten here . 

So early fall around mid October I was working up to a peak in strength training when I injured what I called my lower back. I laid off for the better part of 3 months with anything heavy just trying to do what I could mostly volume work and core. I really thought I would need a MRI and possibly surgery but I tried rehabbing it on my own first then went to a chiropractor which helped. I found a massage therapist who has a bs in kinesiology she never worked with strength athletes but she knew how to work me back to health. I felt great seeing her every week until I got to a maintenance of every other week my wallet felt a lot better after that .

So the last 6 weeks or so I have been getting back at it again working my way back up in weight this week was a heavy week for squats 5x3 set/rep at 365 which is getting close to the working weight I was using before the injury. Everything felt fine the day of I stretched correctly rolled out correctly hit the weights and it went super smooth I felt great absolutely planted to the floor never felt like I was to far forward I got a outside look from someone I respected they felt my form was right but the pain is back .. Not like it was by a long shot but its a similar feeling where as if when I injured it say a 10 on pain today is a 4 or 5 .  

The therapist says that its my hips and glute min that the pain is radiating from what ever she does gets it feeling better much faster I will see her tomorrow and see what she thinks. So with out videos what do you guys think is it a form issue or maybe I just haven't healed completely and aggravated the injury. Until the this last session I have been virtually pain free  . My heavy dL session went perfect 0 pain any other work outs also it seems like I have a squat issue or am still injured.  I know it's hard to tell with out posting up videos so once I get it healthy enough to put some heavy weight on the bar I will post up vids. For now anyone have similar issues or want to take some what could be guesses .


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2017)

Try the couch stretch and move to all different angles. Really been helping my back problem. 

Do u squat low bar? If so maybe a higher bar placement would take some stress off the area. 

It sucks because to me it seems when I get a back injury it never entirely goes away.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 8, 2017)

I squat high bar. Low bar I feel too wide I tend to set my feet wider and lean further forward at the bottom to keep the bar in place . A big problem if I was to critique myself would be my set up. I use a power rack so I step up set my pinkies on the outside curl, I take my breaths then take a deep breath set my abs to the belt. I then set up under the bar unrack step back and squat exhale at the top of the first rep catch my breath and squat again etc. I feel like the first rep b/c I am holding my breath as I set the bar on my back then unrack I get a bit of panic or urgency with that much weight baring down on me I feel awkward in the step back I dont feel like my feet are set right most times that the whole set b/c I don't try and change it from rep to rep. I feel like if I had a way of setting my feet correctly every time in the same place I would have much more success and probably much less pain . I take my breath b/c I set the bar b/c under the bar I don't feel as I get as much pressure in and against the belt as I do once the bar is on my back and I am upright . I am under the impression that I should be fully extended belly braced before I unrack the weight. Maybe I could try taking my breath under the bar once I am set then unracking to try and take less time holding my breath and have more time to get the feet set right w/o anxiety of loosing my breath or passing out lol


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2017)

Good to see ya back my man!

I'm taking a shot here but since you said DL's are G2G, I'm thinking it could have something to do with that last 2" of your squat off the bottom. I get it in my SI joint; that last little bit from the bottom where the hips rotate. Try maybe shorting up that range of motion in the squats and see how you feel. Having a narrow stance like I do seems to put more stress on this. Are you narrow or wide? 

Have you tried any inversion? That seems to help me a lot.


----------

